
What No One Is Saying About the Corona Crisis - atomashpolskiy
https://youtu.be/lmHRYzF0dyQ
======
atomashpolskiy
Each and every basic human right already is or is going to be violated and
annihilated on the premise of this "pandemic". It's time to question, what's
your line in the sand here, and if you have a line in the sand at all, and
what you're going to do, when the police breaks into your home. How far is too
far?

There was one comment that really states it brilliantly:

"As someone with a compromised immune system, I want to put out there that I
don't want you, or anyone you know to have to be out of a job, or unable to
make ends meet, in an effort to protect me from getting CV. I don't need any
of this, as I am an adult, capable of protecting myself. If I felt that this
virus were a danger, I would stay home, and restrict my own movement to
prevent an illness. I would never expect others to surrender their movement
for my benefit.

The worst part of this event, is the economic impact of having so much of the
workforce without work. Many folks live hand to mouth, and it would appear
that the people in charge either didn't think of the financial impact of those
folks, or they just don't care. The bills don't stop coming, even though the
paychecks have, even my wife has been laid off, and she recently discovered
that her employer is in chapter 11 bankruptcy. So, who knows if she will even
have a job at the end of this... My oldest daughter is also unemployed as a
consequence of the shutdowns. I am certain that there are thousands of others
going through the same thing right now. It is a real shame. This lockdown
needs to end. If people want to stay home for a couple more weeks, let them do
it without penalty. If people want to open their business, let them. It's time
to stop this collective madness."

~~~
chmaynard
This is classic libertarian "don't tread on me" ideology, applied to our
current public health crisis.

The problem with this argument is that many of the people who ignore the
advice of public health officials would become ill and expect the rest of us
to pay for their medical care. No man is an island, not even James Corbett.

~~~
atomashpolskiy
I'm pretty sure he pays his income and consumption (aka VAT) taxes too.

Also, what about other infection-induced diseases? Are you sure that you fully
understand the long-term implications of this paradigm shift with regard to
public health safety?

